# Hey people



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

About half way on this one. First air install so figured I would make myself known, have a place to ask any questions, etc. 

 

 

So far so good. :wave:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

looks sweet man. what struts are you using?


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

lookin good, more ic: please! :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

looks like a good start so far, keep posting pics


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

Full manual kit from Air Lift. Big thank yous to them and fifteen52 (Matt is the man) for all the help and great prices. 

No more pics yet but I ordered my tie rod flip kit today. Need to man up and do the passenger axle notch soon. I don't let anyone but myself work on my car so tips on the notch are appreciated. Seems pretty straight forward to me but still.... 

Thanks for the kind words folks


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome! :thumbup::thumbup: 

Any questions you have I'm sure we are all willing to help out with. PS take and post lots of progress pics


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

newguy99 said:


> (Matt is the man)


 I do not like where this is headed.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see more pics!! I LOVE Mk2's on air...I used to Rally a 16v back in the day so I have a soft spot I guess!


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I do not like where this is headed.


 Brad is half the man


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Can't wait to see more pics!! I LOVE Mk2's on air...I used to Rally a 16v back in the day so I have a soft spot I guess!


 well now i'm not sure what i like looking at more: vw's ON air, or vw's IN THE air. :laugh:


----------



## crewcutsamson (Mar 21, 2011)

good to see you finally came out of the closet on this one


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

Be better if I finally did work on it....


----------



## crewcutsamson (Mar 21, 2011)

hows this coming? Mine is finished at paint and i'll pick it up tomorrow


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

defiantly want to see more ic: 

gl with the rest though


----------



## crewcutsamson (Mar 21, 2011)

bump for update?


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see more


----------

